# My tanks Old and Older and New and Now



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

Guys, i Honestly forgot about this place untill comeone reminded me,
well here goes - tanks Old and New.

the following are the same tank in its many guizes


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

Next my PFK Cube


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

Next Ribbon Guppy Tank


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

Next Some LArger Scapes.

























Cichlid Arow tank


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

Next A few of My Pico 
















Fighter Vase


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

And Now my Tank as it is.

Almond Leaf Litter theme




and now


----------



## Sandra (23 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all the pics. Has given me lost of ideas.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2008)

Looking good Gill.  I especially like the wood in the PFK cube!  Glad to see you on here


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2008)

Blimey thats a lot of tanks!  Esp like the use of the bamboo (I wont tell anyone )

Sam


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys,
You know what, never had any probs using Lucky bamboo.
Get it from the 99p shop and it does great.
Sends out tons of roots and healthy new shoots sprout from under water. 

No room in this new scape.


Devuk, The Huge wood i got off you, means total rescape and then to plant the emersed palnts we got yesterday.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2008)

Having the leaves out of the water is the key 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2008)

Gill said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> Devuk, The Huge wood i got off you, means total rescape and then to plant the emersed palnts we got yesterday.



But its such a nice medium sized bit of wood   I might ask to pinch a few rhizomes of that narrow fern back at some point, but not yet 

Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2008)

The bogwood with all the narrow leaf java fern, is still being cleaned by the mollies - They are doing a great job munching the hair algae. 

So i planted the hair grass and i forgot the name of the dragon looking plant


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2008)

Don't forget to cut it right back   Almost to substrate level so I'm told...


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Mar 2008)

you've got some nice tanks! I especially like the guppy tank.


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2008)

Thanks,

I forgot to cutt it back, and can't be bothered to pull it out again. 

I really Liked the Guppy tank while i had it set up.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Mar 2008)

Why cut it back? I've just planted some too, and cut some but not all of it.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2008)

To spur on new growth, and also to try to avoid algae.  Mostly, its because we both bought this hair grass from a garden centre (see my rio 180 post) and its immersed growth, so it will probably die off a bit while it changes to submersed.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

The vals one is my favourite, all are great though.


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The vals one is my favourite, all are great though.



Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2008)

Nice colletion of tanks, also like the one with the bamboo, neat idea  Cube looks great too and the lastest scape is coming along nicely 

Great work, just never enjoy seeing bettas in such little tanks, but thats my point of view, keep it up and post more photos


----------



## Gill (24 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice colletion of tanks, also like the one with the bamboo, neat idea  Cube looks great too and the lastest scape is coming along nicely
> 
> Great work, just never enjoy seeing bettas in such little tanks, but thats my point of view, keep it up and post more photos



Thanks, from experience most fighters i have had didn't like larger tanks and preferred smalle bowls with plenty to hide in. 

I have a few Gaints now and they have hated large tanks and are doing much better in small cubes.


----------



## sanj (25 Apr 2008)

Oh its  you!

Gill from Coventry... i only realised because I saw Guru Nanak calenders in one of your photos. 

I have been taking a break from the hobby or rather been slack for the last year and a half although had one still running. Seems you have been evolving with the tanks... good stuff.


----------



## Gill (11 May 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Oh its  you!
> 
> Gill from Coventry... i only realised because I saw Guru Nanak calenders in one of your photos.
> 
> I have been taking a break from the hobby or rather been slack for the last year and a half although had one still running. Seems you have been evolving with the tanks... good stuff.



Hey Sanj, 
How ya doing.


----------



## sanj (13 May 2008)

Good thanks,


got my 400 litre up and running...rainbows and denisonis going high tech with this and  another 360 litre plodding along as a low tech all doing fine so far...   

sold my 240 6 months ago, but have a 180 waiting for a potential project, havent decided what yet and well need to save up.

So miffed I didnt subscribe to PFK when they were giving away free nanos... I see you got one.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2008)

cool thats good to know.


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

I really like the PFK sub-offer aquacube with the twigs.  I remember it from TFF very well.


----------



## Gill (17 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I really like the PFK sub-offer aquacube with the twigs.  I remember it from TFF very well.




Ahhh thanks George.


----------



## sanj (18 May 2008)

maybe PFK should offer it again...I might subscribe. I bet they had a surge of subscriptions.


----------



## Gill (19 May 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> maybe PFK should offer it again...I might subscribe. I bet they had a surge of subscriptions.



So gutted you missed this, I would have given you one of mine. As I ended up with 2 as one of them came with a smashed lid. 
But i have sold them now.


----------

